# finally caught something at the 3mb



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Around midnight a buddy and I went to the 3 mile bridge with some fresh shrimp. We braved the cold and wind for about 3 hours and ended up catching my first "fish" since reopening. It was a 3ft eel:banghead Nothing else was caught so around 3:15 we decided our beds sounded alot better than this crap.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dang


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

water clarity and cold has got them pretty well messed up!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you fry it or grill it???oke


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Put it in an aquarium, will pick up 1st of April..... Cobias' Phobia!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> *trollinstoned (2/24/2010)*Put it in an aquarium, will pick up 1st of April..... Cobias' Phobia!




That's just what I was thinking. :withstupid



Alex


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear ya brandon.....i through a lure around there for a while the other night and only had a couple of white trout to show for it. Come on better weather!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I was out there from sunset until about 7:30..Caught some white trout and ground mullet...A LEO came out at 7:30 and told everyone they had toleave..Said we could park in the parking lot and walk back on the bridge..Everyone packed up and left....He was very nice but maybe confused?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

did they give any reason?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/24/2010)*I was out there from sunset until about 7:30..Caught some white trout and ground mullet...A LEO came out at 7:30 and told everyone they had toleave..Said we could park in the parking lot and walk back on the bridge..Everyone packed up and left....He was very nice but maybe confused?


Must have been about that guy that fell out of his canoe.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I went out there last friday night for about 2 hours throwing grubs on jig heads and bass assassins on flutter hooks, got 3 white trout, one what a whopper but i didnt see the use in making a whole post over it...as summer comes along that place will produce, I just wish they lit it up like a christmass tree...maybe there are more lights coming


----------

